
OnePlus Accidentally Rolls Out Update That Kills OnePlus 8 Pro's X-Ray Vision - rbanffy
https://hothardware.com/news/oneplus-kills-photocrom-camera-filter
======
bradknowles
Not accidental, I’m sure.

